# Scott Layden -- New Jazz Assistant Coach



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.sportsnetwork.com/default.asp?c=sportsnetwork&page=nba/news/acn3968993.htm

The Utah Jazz have hired Scott Layden as an assistant coach on Wednesday, reuniting him with the team he helped build into a title contender in the mid 1980's. 

Layden's last job in the NBA was as President and GM of the New York Knicks, but he was fired from that post during the 2003-04 season after spending four- plus years with the team. The move also reunites him with Jerry Sloan, who has handled Utah's head coaching duties since the 1988-89 campaign. 

"I am really pleased to make this announcement," said Sloan. "Scott has an extensive amount of basketball knowledge and will bring a great deal to our coaching staff." 

A native New Yorker, Layden spent 18 years with Utah in various capacities from scout, assistant coach, and vice president of basketball operations. 

He is responsible for drafting Future Hall-of-Fame players in point guard John Stockton (1984) and power forward Karl Malone (1985) in successive drafts. The two players, along with Sloan, helped solidify a once dismal franchise into a perennial winner.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how will this guy be an assistant coach? hes scared to talk. and im sure his astounding amount of basketball knowledge will help jerry sloan.

at least utah wont get any better

wasnt that Frank layden who got malone and stock? i believe that article is messed up


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

how the **** do you go from gm to assistant coach??????

whats next,ballboy??

thats gotta be a first..truly scary


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

truth said:


> how the **** do you go from gm to assistant coach??????
> 
> whats next,ballboy??
> 
> thats gotta be a first..truly scary


Tells you how much you know. He is going there because he is a freind of coach jerry sloan and was asked to come and help him coach the jazz next season. He has a great basketball mind!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

^^Tells you how much you know.

if scott layden has a great basketball mind, Desagana Diop is a great basketball player.


you sure being Frank Laydens son had NOTHING to do with it?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> ^^Tells you how much you know.
> 
> *if scott layden has a great basketball mind, Desagana Diop is a great basketball player.*
> 
> you sure being Frank Laydens son had NOTHING to do with it?


Well, here it is, I was waiting for someone to coment on his basketball mind.

He is the one that convinced Frank Layden to sign John Stockton and Karl Malone. Not too bad on his part. And then in 1999 he drafted andrei kirilenko. All of those picks were not too high of picks yet he got a steal for them by knowing basketball to know that they would be something some day. :clap:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> Tells you how much you know. He is going there because he is a freind of coach jerry sloan and was asked to come and help him coach the jazz next season. He has a great basketball mind!


Dont put layden and "basketball mind" in the same sentence unless you are referring to his dad....Junior is a basketball moron,which is why he is working his way to ballboy..


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

truth said:


> Dont put layden and "basketball mind" in the same sentence unless you are referring to his dad....Junior is a basketball moron,which is why he is working his way to ballboy..


excuse me, please read the post above. That explains hes basketball mind. He just kinda secured the jazz's future for all those years and is helping us with AK to get started again. He knows what he is doing. I guess he was just blamed for all of NYs problems.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

AK-47 said:


> He is the one that convinced Frank Layden to sign John Stockton and Karl Malone. Not too bad on his part. And then in 1999 he drafted andrei kirilenko. All of those picks were not too high of picks yet he got a steal for them by knowing basketball to know that they would be something some day. :clap:


This is what kills me about Layden's reign of terror in NY. His claim to fame is as a great scout of talent, but then he proceeds to trade away 4 1st round picks in 4 years while simultaneous driving us out of the playoffs. Nice strategy Scotty, strip us of picks then go to the lottery.
:clap:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

hey ak-47, go on the NBA general board, make a topic about "who is the worst GM of all time?"

i guarantee your boy Scott Layden wins that.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> excuse me, please read the post above. That explains hes basketball mind. He just kinda secured the jazz's future for all those years and is helping us with AK to get started again. He knows what he is doing. I guess he was just blamed for all of NYs problems.


lock Scott layden in a room by himself and tell im to pick a starting five

when you see

Shandone Anderson
Howard No EYEsly
Clarence Weatheredspoon
Antonio McKnee
marcei lampe

and a massive long distance phone bill trying to locate Vapornick vujanic,you will know what I am talking about...

quick lil lesson on life...most GM's dont go from GM with unlimited spending to asst coach on his Dads old squad unless they are 101% inept


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Dude, he has all the money he needs to last the rest of his life... The only reason, the only reason, the only reason he joined the jazz as assistant coach was because he was asked to help coach by his long time friend "jerry sloan" (which coached as assistant with scott layden behind frank). Maybe he needs to stick to scouting and not be a GM, then there is nothing wrong with him. Because he has proven his glory as a scout and not as a GM, so we keep him as assistant (scout) to help the jazz out. Ya know.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> hey ak-47, go on the NBA general board, make a topic about "who is the worst GM of all time?"
> 
> i guarantee your boy Scott Layden wins that.


Elgin Baylor anyone? :banana:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

I think Layden would beat Baylor. the clippers are just cursed. layden took a team that went to the finals in the gutter faster then anyone in the history of the league, and then from the gutter he put them in salary cap hell. baylor at least didnt suck with a 90 million dollar roster


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> I think Layden would beat Baylor. the clippers are just cursed. layden took a team that went to the finals in the gutter faster then anyone in the history of the league, and then from the gutter he put them in salary cap hell. baylor at least didnt suck with a 90 million dollar roster


baylor works for sterling.....thats a hell of a handicap


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

And Dolan isn't a similar handicap?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Rashidi said:


> And Dolan isn't a similar handicap?


sterling is smart and frugal....dolan is an idiot who thinks the more you spend te more you win


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

truth said:


> sterling is smart and frugal....dolan is an idiot who thinks the more you spend te more you win


but sometimes that does work on the right players. Would you play harder if you were making 400 thousand or 3 million?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

400 thousand, so i could get a bigger payday next time around.

in the nba, the more you spend, the more it comes back to bite you in the ***


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yes I agree, some of the players want way more than what they are worth. I think each team should have 2 - 3 super stars where they pay the big money and if the player isnt that good they get an average. I mean, 1 million is still 5 million, thats a lot of money to live off of.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> 400 thousand, so i could get a bigger payday next time around.
> 
> in the nba, the more you spend, the more it comes back to bite you in the ***


Unfortunately,for alot of players they play for the payday,especially in the contract year..

The best way to do it would be incentive driven,but not based on individual stats..The problem is the player could focus just on the incentive portion and slack off on everything else....

If you had team incentives based on the number of wins guys maytake winning alot more seriously.

Either that or have a team option on the contract that enables them to cut the player at a predetermined salary


----------

